# О " коррупции" и " легких" денежках в мире аккордеона и баяна!



## zet10 (27 Янв 2017)

Приветствую Вас уважаемые друзья и коллеги! Сегодня со мной приключился наверное Закономерный для нашего времени случай ! И в конце концов мне это уже надоело и накипело!Один мой "приятель" , педагог музыкального. ...,попросил "помочь" купить  Аккордеон своей ученице! В качестве благодарности и компенсации за своё одобрение инструмента  ,( ну так между делом) он попросил минимум 50 тысяч за свою "услугу" ( якобы ты же понимаешь у меня тут имя, я работаю с этой девочкой тоси боси...)а вообще то и 50 мало, 100 !вот это будет в самый аккурат( речь шла о готововыборном аккордеоне при цене в 270 тысяч),а надо  же  выжать из них все что можно, веть якобы мама богата но дура, а я тут мудохаюсь с дочкой ейной и ни какой отдачи, короче "суки" и " быдло" они а я тут Бог-педагог!. ... Ну да шут с ним бы кривым казалось...Ан нет!гордость меня заела... Мысли разные... ,так как в этой сфере знаю все от и до, а вот ежели такой же 'Папа Карло", будет разувать моего или Вашего ребёнка  в другой сфере образования?что будите делать ? Какие действия?или бездействия, пущай упырь грабит? С позволения админа , если это в Правилах сайта завтра же начну выкладывать список честных " учителей"! Задолбали! Я все понимаю, ну это уже переходит все грани! Пора людям в лицо знать своих " героев"!пусть некоторых честных людей это не пугает, педагог обязан иметь за консультации свой процент, 10-25 это нормально ,но не 70 процентов?. ...Ну веть не так же по скотски?За что?..., За то что ты свою Толстою жопу трёшь,? Ответь мне жиробес проклятый если ты это читаешь , веть ты так себя любишь ! п/с... Кстати телефон родителей у меня остался, сдать тебя что ли с потрохами скот?


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Янв 2017)

беда...почитал пост, вспомнил прадеда, рассказывавшего мне маленькому про жизнь свою и людей, революцию, гражданскую войну и вот думаю, что Сталин наверное был прав в своих проявлениях, и "красный террор" тоже был не зря, одной из причин которого было отсутствие тормозов у "голодных и рабов". Помню рассказывал, как были и такие , которые специально поезда под откос пускали, даже пассажирские и потом грабили влоть до выдерания золотых зубов у погибших. Если таких, как он говорил "комиссары" ловили, то расстреливали на месте...Похоже иных способов остановить беспредел нет...


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

zet10 (27.01.2017, 02:11) писал:


> педагог обязан иметь за консультации свой процент, 10-25 это нормально


Юра, 25% от полмиллиона - более 100тр. Напрашивается вопрос: а харя не треснет?
Я понимаю, что работа стоит денег и если ты едешь из одного конца Москвы в другой для проверки и оценки инструмента с учеником, ты вправе рассчитывать на некоторое материальное вознаграждение. В моем понимании 5тр является адекватной заменой потраченного времени.

Ну и лично я не вижу никаких проблем с черным и белым списками. Страна должна знать своих героев. Может кто и поостережется


----------



## Сергей С (27 Янв 2017)

Уверен, что подобная публикация взорвет систему. На таких откатах ну очень много держится и в нашем меховом мирке. Разоблачения Викиликс отдыхают. 
Есть такие товарищи, которые выражение "иметь совесть" понимают слишком буквально...


----------



## levsha34 (27 Янв 2017)

Подтверждаю. .. есть такое дело. В свое время в Ростовской консе один профессор сбывал инструменты в Волгоград через знакомого педагога. Я не берусь утверждать. что был факт отката, но только один из инструментов был в хорошем состоянии, остальное хлам отработанный. А студенты брали т.к. авторитет педагога и все такое, попробуй откажись.Один баян мастеровой был продан как юпитер - настоящее г...но, его до сих пор, спустя 17лет продать не могут. Если бы он такой инструмент продал браткам из 90-х, его уже давно бы закопали. Недавно  на среднем урале педагог порекомендовал своему студенту купить юпитер...корейского производства от Гусарова. Ну ты хотя бы скажи, что так и так, настоящий Юпитер стоит дорого за твои деньги пока вот.. Парень очень удивился, что внутри полно корейских иероглифов и что это не совсем как бы Юпитер. Да и по звуку полное г...


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

Вот, наконец-то, интересная тема! Как говорил великий классик - 
"Уж лучше грешным быть, чем грешным слыть,
Напраслина страшнее обличения"

Это я попросил у ученицы деньги за подбор инструмента, правда я предлагал и другой вариант - переспать со мной и тогда я подберу инструмент бесплатно. Вот так, баньте немедленно!


----------



## levsha34 (27 Янв 2017)

Скриншотик родителям и в учебную часть или ректорат... А лучше сами пойдите и похвалитесь, отважный Вы наш!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (27 Янв 2017)

levsha34 (27.01.2017, 11:48) писал:


> Скриншотик родителям и в учебную часть или ректорат...


 Не верите значит? Нет скриншота.
levsha34 (27.01.2017, 11:48) писал:


> А лучше сами пойдите и похвалитесь, отважный Вы наш!


 А вот насчёт этого зря сомневаетесь. У меня есть поступки, за которые хотели выгнать из учебного заведения, но не сделали этого, потому что как специалист я был безупречен!


----------



## avm (27 Янв 2017)

levsha34 писал:


> Скриншотик родителям и в учебную часть или ректорат... А лучше сами пойдите и похвалитесь, отважный Вы наш!


Интриги! Скандалы!! Расследования!  
PS: По мне, педагог который приторговывает инструментами да ещё и фуфлом, это не педагог, а барыга с музыкальной "корочкой". Обманывать человека, который тебе доверяет, а в чем то зависит - гнусно. Отблагодарить за помощь, как выше писал *VEV* вполне приемлемо.


----------



## sergius-sergius (27 Янв 2017)

Согласен с *VEV. *5 т.р. адекватная сумма даже для столицы.
А вообще, такие "лёгкие" денежки рано или поздно обойдутся боком. И уж тем более педагогу. Потому и не работаю по этой специальности, что ответственность большая.
И потом, "лёгкие" денежки не приносят удовлетворения и утекают сквозь пальцы незаметно...
Как говорится, что посеешь, то и пожнёшь!


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

Сергей С/ писал:


> Уверен, что подобная публикация взорвет систему. На таких откатах ну очень много держится и в нашем меховом мирке. Разоблачения Викиликс отдыхают.
> Есть такие товарищи, которые выражение "иметь совесть" понимают слишком буквально...


Вспоминается похожая ситуация с НАИГЛАВНЕЙШИМ поставщиков Bugari в советский союз... И это не преподаватель ДМШ... Мало кто из его учеников смог объехать сего "благодетеля"... Да и наценочка была, если информация до меня дошла неискаженной, далеко не 5тр...


----------



## Сергей С (27 Янв 2017)

Vev,
Да, была такая ситуёвина. Как пропуск в класс народного...


----------



## rodiongork (27 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> Кстати телефон родителей у меня остался, сдать тебя что ли с потрохами скот?


сорри что со своим маленьким мнением тоже суюсь, но вроде так:

1. налицо нехорошая ситуация, нехорошее поведение - следовательно оставлять так нельзя
2. сказать человеку "Вася, ты не вполне прав." Конечно, вряд ли сработает, но мало ли.
3. если Вася не слушает - позвонить родителям и объяснив им ситуацию, порекомендовать кого-нить к кому можно обратиться за помощью в выборе инструмента, за более разумные деньги.

Васю 3-й вариант не исправит, наверное, но возможно родительское "сарафанное радио" сработает лучше и локальнее чем развешивание постов на специальном форуме. Все равно им еще с этим профессором мыкаться, так что пусть лучше сами определят как им не накаляя обстановку все же не оказаться одураченными.

Как сказал классик: _пойди и обличи его между тобою и им одним; если послушает тебя, то приобрел ты брата твоего; _
_если же не послушает, возьми с собою еще одного или двух, дабы устами двух или трех свидетелей подтвердилось всякое слово;_

Цитата:


> Это я попросил у ученицы деньги за подбор инструмента, правда я предлагал и другой вариант - переспать со мной и тогда я подберу инструмент бесплатно. Вот так, баньте немедленно!


Прекрасный способ сесть на ~4 годика или попасть под шантаж, если ученица проявит небольшую смекалку ))


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

rodiongork (27.01.2017, 21:02) писал:


> Прекрасный способ сесть на ~4 годика или попасть под шантаж, если ученица проявит небольшую смекалку ))


А мы все скопом пойдем в свидетели


----------



## gerborisov (28 Янв 2017)

Информация к размышлению... По поводу коррупции. Приобрели недавно в школу два баяна "Тула 210". Видел документы о покупке через фирму, цена указана -150 000 руб. за штуку. Кто силён в математике, посчитайте "процент", если цена такому инструменту 35 000 руб... Думаю это Коррупция. А махинации с родителями, простое мошенничество.


----------



## bayanidze (28 Янв 2017)

Вообще Тулы 210-е по 150 тыс. бывают, только они цельнопланочные

http://harmonicatula.ru/bayan/64-tula-210.html

Т.е. перед срывом покровов желательно всё ж выяснить, какую это 210-ю 
в школе купили, а то может честно купили более дорогую версию.


----------



## nvk (28 Янв 2017)

*bayanidze*, Т.е. перед срывом покровов желательно всё ж выяснить, какую это 210-ю 
в школе купили, а то может честно купили более дорогую версию.

Ну вот как то так! Прежде чем срывать покровы...совершенно верно!
Интересная тема...интересен инициатор...он, насколько я понимаю, занимается продажей инструментов...

Я иногда бываю на этом сайте, для интереса читаю...и вот что заметил...в последнее время резко наросла активность именно продавца инструментов и иже с ним, причём активность агрессивную, что выражается в ответах на поставленные вопросы, участие в обсуждениях и т.п.. ...понимаю что вызову "хнев праведный", но...ребята - не суетитесь попусту,
мне всё равно что вы о мне думать и писать будете, не пара вы мне...так вот:

Главное, "продавец" - лицо заинтересованное, а потому почему ему нужно верить?  Он вроде хороший "продавец", против "плохих" людей и т.п., но...при этом соглашается быть немного не честным ( процентов на 10-25 )...нельзя быть наполовину беременной...или честный или не честный, да и с математикой у продавца что то не так: 50  от 270 это и есть 20 с небольшим процентов... Это уже похоже на установку какого то прайса за услуги, причем установка цен в открытую и одностороннюю, т.е. без обсуждений и торга...ну или второй вариант не исключающий первый...а именно, что то вы там ребятки не поделили и давай друг друга пугать через общественность, это уже шантажом пахнет, нехорошо этим заниматься на страницах сайта, давайте уважать участников процесса...
И ещё... я не знаю занимался ли "продавец" когда нибудь педагогикой, хотя он говорит что знает в области баяна и аккордеона всё и всех, что тоже само по себе наводит мысли о недоверии к "продавцу"...но позволю себе заметить что подобными гневными ( с нецензурной бранью ) высказываниями, запугиваниями...он оскорбляет и нормальных учителей, звание учителя, нивелирует значение личности педагога в в воспитании музыканта, имя просто так не достаётся, оно стоит многих вложений, и оскорбление явное. неприкрытое известного и уже в возрасте музыканта ни к чему хорошему для общего дела и для сайта, замечу оскорбление без доказательств! 

И последнее, во избежании рекламы "продавца", любой, повторяю любой человек немного говорящий на иностранном языке. может спокойно заказать и купить инструмент за рубежом без всяких посредников, гарантированно.

Честь имею.bayanidze писал:


> Вообще Тулы 210-е по 150 тыс. бывают, только они цельнопланочные
> 
> http://harmonicatula.ru/bayan/64-tula-210.html
> 
> ...


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2017)

*nvk*,

Ну, постараюсь несколько приоткрыть занавес...

Очень интересен сам факт появления нового пользователя с критикой такого рода... В этом мире ничто не происходит просто так... Особливо, если это чел входит с Китайского адреса... Ну так, чисто для инфы...

Продавца знаю лично не один год. Он вполне может принимать участие в обсуждениях: форум не закрытый, а уж для выпускников Гнесинки, так и подавно открыт. 

"Продавец" не занимается педагогической деятельностью...


Звание педагога такими поступками опускается в глубокий даун независимо ни от чего ИМХО... Прикрывать гниду педагогическим званием и рассуждать о великой роли преподавателя я здесь не хотел бы. Мразь ничему хорошему научить, по-моему, не может. Если человек попытался крысятничать и обобрать заказчиков, то к детям такого подпускать, по моему глубокому убеждению, не следует. Я упоминал ситуацию с "народными". Тоже дерьмо, но там деткам было глубоко за 20. Сами мозги иметь должны, но гнусность от этого гнусностью не перестанет быть.

Независимо от знания языка, любой может заказать инструмент ТАМ, и как правило получит массу проблем при значительно более высокой цене... Поверьте, опыт есть...


----------



## gerborisov (28 Янв 2017)

bayanidze писал:


> Вообще Тулы 210-е по 150 тыс. бывают, только они цельнопланочные
> 
> http://harmonicatula.ru/bayan/64-tula-210.html
> 
> ...


 Если я написал, что цена примерная 35000 руб. то к чему подозрения? Цельнопланочных у нас в городе, отродясь не было и не будет  Инструменты готовые, ученические, кусковые. Не знаю что там за новые технологии, по мне старый Этюд звучит лучше. По ссылке можете лицезреть подобный инструмент
http://harmonicatula.ru/bayan/25-tula-210.html


----------



## rodiongork (28 Янв 2017)

Цитата:


> при этом соглашается быть немного не честным


Мне казалось тут немного другие вещи рассматриваются. Хотя это наверное очень нечетко как-то выраженно получилось:

1) Нормальный вариант - если преподаватель, продавец, мастер - соглашается помочь кому-то с выбором и покупкой и говорит покупателю чётко и ясно "я за свою помощь хочу компенсацию десять тыщ. (или сто)". И покупатель (например, мамаша ученика) четко и ясно понимает что вот столько она платит за инструмент, а вот столько за услугу.

2) Некрасивый вариант - если посредник говорит "вот тут я знаю чисто по блату продают супер-пупер инструмент за 350 тыр, давайте деньги, я вам привезу, только срочно, пока не ушло" - получает деньги и привозит баян который взял за половину цены.

Некрасивость тут не столько в размере суммы или количестве процентов, сколько в том что от покупателя утаивается размер "навара". Ну и просто если "тайное станет явным" когда-то, будет неприятно немного.

Цитата:


> понимаю что вызову "хнев праведный", но...ребята - не суетитесь попусту, мне всё равно что вы о мне думать и писать будете, не пара вы мне...


Ну уж, кто будет хневаться на анонимный пост? 

Цитата:


> он оскорбляет и нормальных учителей, звание учителя, нивелирует значение личности педагога в в воспитании музыканта,


Там может многовато экспрессии было, но суть в том что нечестность отдельных педагогов по отношению к ученикам тоже бросает к сожалению тень сразу на всех. Мамаша потом будет рассказывать "вот мы в консу поступили, так там преподы жулье и мошенники"... И это конечно неприятно


----------



## bayanidze (28 Янв 2017)

Да почему подозрения, просто совпадение цены в 150
выглядит именно как соответствующее более дорогому варианту 210-й,
вы ж первый раз коротко написали, без деталей, просто, мол, "видел документы".

Если это действительно дешёвая версия 210-й, ну значит деньгу положили в карман,
ну, заявление в прокуратуру там или что.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2017)

bayanidze писал:


> Да почему подозрения, просто совпадение цены в 150
> выглядит именно как соответствующее более дорогому варианту 210-й,
> вы ж первый раз коротко написали, без деталей, просто, мол, "видел документы".
> 
> ...


Вы всерьез считаете у себя в Калифорнии, что можно перепутать ЦП и кусок?


----------



## bayanidze (28 Янв 2017)

vev (28.01.2017, 17:37) писал:


> Вы всерьез считаете у себя в Калифорнии


вы ж первый раз коротко написали, без деталей, просто, мол, "видел документы".

что в этой фразе непонятного?

человек не написал развёрнуто, я задал вопрос.

для меня первое сообщение выглядело так, будто человек увидел некую бумагу,
и тотчас сделал вывод, возможно, не видя даже самих инструментов.
там не было, например, фразы "пришли 210-е за 150 тыс, поиграли, это  обычные серийные инструменты".

я уточнил, человек ответил. 

что в данной ситуации не так?


----------



## zet10 (28 Янв 2017)

А вот наконец то и "педагог"  всплыл! Под ником nvk! Как я понял ему была мягко скажем неприятна открытая мною тема, и она его задела за " живое", а значит в ней он увидел себя! Может представитесь с кем имеем честь общаться? Пока только Вы сообщили о себе,  ' Не пара Вы мне", что наверное свидетельствует ,что Вы обладаете талантом как минимум Склярова и Шишкина вместе взятых))...
Попробую пояснить ситуацию,для nvk! Открывая тему,речь шла совершенно о другом человеке, а не о тебе,пишу тебе ты, поскольку прекрасно догадался с кем имею дело. А уж ежели зацепило за душу, то радует что она хотя бы человека какая ни какая но есть! 
Ну да ладно,Раз уж зацепил человека за живое то попробую и ответить на его же поставленные вопросы и утверждения!начну с последнего... Ну конечно Вы можете заказать инструменты "Там", и именно это ты и пытался сделать, когда ты связался С тем же Фантини в Италии, а он вывалил тебе такой ценник, после которого  ты сообразил,что гораздо выгоднее инструменты покупать у меня, чем собственно на протяжении нескольких лет ты и "подкармливался",за всю твою "творческую" деятельность,ты не купил ни одного инструмента у производителя на прямую! Теперь по поводу второго пункта? Чем я оскорбил нормальных учителей и заслуженных педагогов? В данном топике речь идёт как раз не о нормальных учителях, а о обманщиках и приспособленцах , которые по маской " учителя" дерут в три шкуры с родителей!в данном случае такой вот " педагогический наставник", просто крысятник и не более! могу конечно и доказательства начать излагать ,если уважаемый nvk захочет с ними ознакомится,хотя думаю не стоит что б не будоражить общественность.И по первому пункту
, согласен " что продавец лицо заинтересованное",но это не так страшно для покупателя, он всегда может отказаться от инструмента если он его не устраивает и тут ни кто его не заставит его купить, выбор есть и поискать что то получше всегда можно! Страшно другое, когда "крыса" , под маской учителя, заведомо продаёт ученику проблемный инструмент зная об этом , так как ему нужно иметь очень большую моржу,ставя ученика в безвыходное положение.Вот в чем проблема!


----------



## gerborisov (28 Янв 2017)

Не оправдывая ни кого, замечу. Нищенское финансирование учреждений музыкального образования, способствует развитию подобных качеств в преподавателях. Педагог сам о таких суммах не может и мечтать. Искушение легкими деньгами... Нынче пропагандируется, что ради денег можно и должно идти на всё. "Если ты такой умный, почему такой бедный?"


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2017)

не согласен! если Вам будет интересно' то попытаюсь объяснить причину.


----------



## Dmvlad (29 Янв 2017)

zet10 (29.01.2017, 02:37) писал:


> не согласен! если Вам будет интересно' то попытаюсь объяснить причину.


Ну раз уже начали, то давайте уж "заясните за пацана"  

gerborisov (28.01.2017, 20:36) писал:


> Нынче пропагандируется, что ради денег можно и должно идти на всё. "Если ты такой умный, почему такой бедный?"


Согласен, порядочность сейчас дефицит, в головах разруха, которая достигла в том числе и головы представителей достойных и благородных профессий, например таких как преподаватели, врачи, учителя. Только оправдывать это нищенским финансированием государства как минимум не правильно. Например во многих профильных ВУЗах, думаю не секрет, что помимо преподавательской деятельности на кафедрах занимаются различного рода разработками, что приносит дополнительный и у многих не малый доход, не позволяющий опускаться до такого рода "крысятничества" описанного в первом посте этой темы. И такие люди, на мой скромный взгляд, действительно профессионалы своего дела, не просиживающие штаны в гос. заведениях за счет государства или за счет того же "крысятничества". Т.е. можно сказать по другому - "Кто на что и как учился, тот там и проявился"


----------



## zet10 (29 Янв 2017)

Ну попытаюсь)) ещё в 90 -Х годах, спрашивая у своего учителя про перспективу,получил хороший ответ" перспектива это любовь к нашему делу, в нашем деле ДЕНЕГ заработать не возможно, если хочешь денег надо менять профессию".Отчасти это ответ, почему я не стал заниматься педагогической деятельностью, во всяком случае пока что))... Не в коей мере я не осуждаю педагогов берущих вознаграждение, но всему же есть предел!человек просит 100 тысяч с суммы в 270, при этом родителям он уверенно заявляет , что не получил ни копеечки, он честный и любящий учитель! Вся ответственность переходит на продавца инструмента, в то время как посредник остаётся в тени, и я с этим категорически не согласен!какой же это педагог, у которого то искушение деньгами, то искушение ученицами,то искушение баян из музыкального училища украсть? Последнее уже не относится к "герою" моего поста, оно относится к педагогу под ником nvk.


----------



## vvz (29 Янв 2017)

ИМХО: Да не о чем говорить, всё ясно и так. 
Поставка инструментов - это труд, это знания... Это нормально. 
То, что описано - это сговор и мошенничество, это обман. И никаких дел с такими людьми не может быть (соучастие, еще и крайним можно остаться).
А  рано или поздно, за все надо отвечать.


----------

